# Roof bubble



## zac blankenship (May 25, 2018)

Hello all!

I own a Coachman Freelander 2017 QB. Only had it for a year brand new. Last trip I noticed noise above the driver. Got up there found a bubble. Should the roof bubble this soon? Other than the dealership, it’s been under covered storage and no tree or hail damage. Coachman says they have to take pictures to see if warranty covers it. Any thoughts?

Zac


----------

